
Ask HN: How to avoid hyper-competitive work environment? - purplelion
Hi HN,<p>I get super competitive at work and start competing against co-workers. I feel this constant need to prove myself. This results in me staying late than required, constantly pushing code to be ahead, not talking to co-workers, not enjoying at work at all. Whenever a co-worker comes up with an idea, I feel this urge to come up with a better idea to outshine him&#x2F;her.<p>I feel if my co-workers are doing better, then what&#x27;s my need at the firm. This is a toxic cycle and I want to get out of it. Please help.
======
vsskanth
Try this for two weeks:

-Help your colleagues without expecting anything in return.

-Mentor people junior to you. Learn something new and teach it to them.

-Give useful feedback when someone shows you something.

-Focus on doing your best work and be useful to others when required.

You'll notice your insecurity will eventually vanish.

